

The decline & fall of an ultra rich online gaming empire - bootload
http://www.wired.com/gaming/virtualworlds/magazine/16-12/ff_ige?currentPage=all

======
allenbrunson
the author is a bit of a drama queen, and that's unfortunate, but it's a good
story overall.

